# Game 9: Celtics @ Heat (11/11 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, November 11, 2010 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

 [url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]   ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough game to try to bounce back from the tough loss. But no doubt they'll be ready. At least they better be. Boston is also coming off a loss @ Dallas.

Shaq and JO are both banged up and questionable for the game, but is there any doubt that both will play? I dont think so.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I really want to see us win this tonight. Joel absolutely has to play more. He was great in the opener then Spo sat him like an idiot for that Bosh/Haslem frontcourt which simply does not work.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If Joel plays less than 25 mins, we lose. He plays more, we win.

Had he played 30 mins last time we probably beat them.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> Joel absolutely has to play more.


You see the light!!!!!!!!

:clap2:

I may sig that!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Statement game?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It better be a statement game. We need to smack them early and often. I friggin hate this Celtic team.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I think it's a statement game for the media...

We win, and they forget the Utah loss, and talk about how we are coming around bla bla bla. 

We lose, and the snowball effect occurs and the hate becomes an avalanche. 5-4, what's wrong with the so called "best" trio, Spo fired? type non-sense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ is good to go tonight. Good news.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

over or under? Rondo goes for 15 assists.

over or under? Every Celtic big will score 20 points tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> over or under? Rondo goes for 15 assists.
> 
> over or under? Every Celtic big will score 20 points tonight.


Shaq might get 20 turnovers instead of 20 points. I expect to beat them. This is a different team than the one on opening night and I don't think Boston can match us if we fastbreak. That's how Atlanta beats them.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> Shaq might get 20 turnovers instead of 20 points. I expect to beat them. This is a different team than the one on opening night and I don't think Boston can match us if we fastbreak. That's how Atlanta beats them.


but were not much of a fast breaking team. either way, i expect to beat Boston tonight. then again i was also expecting to beat Utah last game.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq is back for the Celtics and in the starting lineup, while JO is out. 9 games in and those two are already going in and out of the lineup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did anyone expect any less? This is what happens when you sign 30+, broken down, has been's.

Having said that, I bet Shaq turns back the clock with a vintage performance tonight...sigh....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barkley predicts the Heat to crush the Celtics tonight. Not good for us :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: Thanks Charles...I guess....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We better get an angry, fired up Heat team tonight. Celtics like to bully people.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Allen for 3. Damn.

Lebron with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seems like Garnett never misses that shot against us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14-5 Boston

3 offensive rebounds already for Boston.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible start. Their size is troubling us, and Ray is killing us.

This is not what I wanted to see.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Sigh


Did Bosh just pop that ball into the air like a volleyball setter instead of rebounding it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 minutes in and Miami hasnt grabbed a rebound yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z in already for Joel.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Joel is on bench so it's no longer 3 on 5.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

unfortunately midget arroyo is still in so it's 4 on 5


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we're getting close to the stage where we need to shake something up here. These slow starts are becoming a regular occurence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House in for Arroyo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh looks lazy and tired. He easily could have grabbed that entry pass to Garnett then he didn't help onto Shaq. I give up talking about this guy. I'm just going to act like he doesn't exist.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i really had no clue bosh was this bad on D. that is just embarrassing . he has been so exposed now that hes playing on a contender


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I've seen enough of Bosh. Trade him or bench him forever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boston is just picking us apart.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't believe Bosh didn't even attempt to try and block it...actually, I can.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another rebound we cant grab. Boston is the worst offensive rebounding team in the league, btw.

And they get an and1 off it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're dusting Stack off? Oh crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now we cant get an inbound in. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 3333 at the buzzer

27-20 Boston after 1

Only down 7, somehow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Horrendous first quarter. We look like opening night again.

Atleast its only 7pts, despite it all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive byUD and tip in by Z


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just got home...are my eyes confused or is Jerry Stackhouse playing in the 2nd quarter? Why?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why is Spo going with Stackhouse over James Jones?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

-33- said:


> Just got home...are my eyes confused or is Jerry Stackhouse playing in the 2nd quarter? Why?


JJ picked up 2 early fouls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD! 

Great effort from UD.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> JJ picked up 2 early fouls


Gotcha...I don't mind seeing what the vet can do giving Wade a spell to start quarters.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we look great when Z is on the floor, not just tonight either , every game we do well when he is in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, Boston is the worst offensive rebounding team in the league...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> we look great when Z is on the floor, not just tonight either , every game we do well when he is in


His 4 turnovers in 15 minutes last game didn't look great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario now in.

The rotations tonight have been all ****ed up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey Spo....I don't think Stack can guard Pierce. Seen enough yet?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is just an ass whooping.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

No leadership, no emotion, no heart...

We're getting our assed kicked, and people are just walking back to the bench with their heads down. Not a good sign.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade needs to wake the hell up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade, not playing defense, exposed by Ray Allen....over, and over, and over. Quit overplaying the passing lanes, and guard your man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just dont understand how when we go with this Bosh/UD lineup that we still cant play much faster?

Allen again...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sweet and1 by Bosh.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Move the damn ball on offense...LeBron makes the ball freeze anytime he touches the ball.

On the other hand, the guy in Dorell's jersey is actually playing pretty damn well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG at some these baskets that Boston has made tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another crazy shot by Boston. Jesus...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WHAT THE **** WAS THAT!?!??!!??!?!?!

Our defense is ass!!!!

Good to see Bosh stepping up though... bout time!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great job again on D by Dwyane Wade...that's horrible at the high school level, and this guy is "All-NBA Defense"? 

How about focusing on playing some D since you aren't contributing well on offense?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hasnt looked this bad since...opening night against the Celtics.

Our D is getting torched again. 72 points in the 2nd half against Utah and now 61 in the 1st half vs Boston. Just terrible.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

this is quite ugly. we look worse than last years team did at this point. its almost as if having three stars is a downfall at this point because all three are used to not being held accountable on every play. even our d has been **** today, no one getting in anyones face or rotating or showing properly. the worst part is the offense. stupid step back threes by wade and chalmers, as well as a whole bunch of other dumb shots all around. erik either needs to study offense thoroughly or get an off. coordinator. its incredibly ugly. BOS D is good, but not this good. yes, dwyane and lebron deserve some blame for poor shots and passes, as well as bosh for taking til the 2nd to play with any sort of force, but singular greatness would nof be necessary if there were efficient, reliable sets in place. this team does indeed look soft right now, coaching staff included. pat may have to stray from the "family" thing and bring in someone who knows offense. spo needs help. but keep in mind the O sucked under riles, too.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

No help defense, again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally scores


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why do we suck so bad? We can't do basic things like dribble and pass, this is nuts.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

wtf is wrong with wade's shot?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

How many times does Wade get scored on by Ray, or Bron get scored on by Pierce, before you step up and say enough is enough?

No f-ing heart.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

The refs need to stop calling this **** on Z.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

He was set, Pierce with his usual flop.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:|

This sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So is Wade ever gonna show up tonight?

Lebron is alone out there tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant get any stops.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our 'vaunted' defense, sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just toying with us.

I just wish, for once, that we'd change our defensive concepts when a team is shooting so well from 3. You know, like something as simple as not helping off of the best ****ing 3pt shooter in the league?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wasn't Davis almost completely inside the restricted area on that wade charge? I don't like this no arguing the ref rule, they are making so many bad mistakes this season


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's ok W2B, it's not like Ray is 6-6 from downtown or anything.

Oh wait.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> wasn't Davis almost completely inside the restricted area on that wade charge? I don't like this no arguing the ref rule, they are making so many bad mistakes this season


Yes. It was a **** call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray Allen and Pierce are a combined 19-26 tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, thought Lebron was gonna get that and1.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Until this team gets humiliated and humbled they're not going to truly buy into the team concept. Every single one of them gives effort on defense based on how their shot is falling and that's just wrong.

Maybe let them run more and get some easy shots and they will snap out of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF? Clear charge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

88-78 after 3

Lebron needs to keep this aggressive play up and hopefully Wade breaks out of this slump.

Oh yeah, and play at least a little bit of defense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The defense is again, what is killing us.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

When James Jones shoots airballs you know something is wrong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade AGAIN misses a shot then doesnt get back...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade AGAIN misses a shot then doesnt get back...


Plus he jackknifed his body to avoid the contact. He's playing terrible and now he looks like he's pouting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This may as well be a 30pt game with the way we cant get any stops


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Did anybody else notice how Bosh has no lift at all?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> Did anybody else notice how Bosh has no lift at all?


Hard to get off the ground when you've just run into big baby.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Celtics going Millsap on us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well we've figured this out on offense, but damn, our D is just awful right now.

Hey, look at that! We got a stop!!!!!!

:|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits the J

8pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And back to 10.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Backbreaker


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

dwyanes turn to suck tonite. pnr d sucks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another offensive rebound leads to a 3.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Why does Wade pick the most important games to play like an idiot this season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Win or lose, I hope this is the Lebron we see the rest of the way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has just been horrendous tonight. Seems like every mistake he makes tonight has led to a basket.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh Lebron, why do you miss the free throws...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Weird looking layup by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

nice stumble shot bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebound the friggin basketball..idiots...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG...

Just not Wade's night. My goodness. That ball was 90% in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade having an absolute stinker


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How different thios game would've been had Lebron made those 2 free throws and Wade's 3 just now stays in :|


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a good feeling.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I lied.

LeBron is really darn good though....


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WTF! 0-10 for 3 for Wade and Lebron! Why can't they make a damn shot when we need it.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

If Wade made his open shots tonight it would be a completely different game. He didn't take any bad shots really.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

0-10 from downtown from Wade and LBJ. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD now with 21 and 9 on 9-10 shooting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

lookin like too little too late. much like another boston game i can recall


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need someone to go Millsap


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade plays great one night, Lebron the next, why can't they both play good together?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

UD player of the game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> lookin like too little too late. much like another boston game i can recall


And the same against New Orleans.

I just dont know what to think of this team at this moment. Is it a positive that they can still be in every game no matter Wade going 3-16 or 2-12, allowing Okafor to go 12-13, and allowing Pierce and Allen to go a combined 23-39?

So lets see, thats now 17 assists for Rondo in game 1, 19 for CP3, 14 for D-Will, and now 16 for Rondo. Again, these are all of our losses...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> UD player of the game?


35/10/9/3 for Lebron or 21/10/1/1/1 for UD. That's a tough one.

Lebron did go 0-5 from 3 and had 4 turnovers, but 35-10-9-3 and was our only consistent offense in the second half. Plus he set UD up for all or most of his baskets. So i'll say Lebron.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaoxia said:


> UD player of the game?


Haslem wins Player of the Game....End of discussion.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill say Udonis, although this is tough. We said on the James Jones principle that a roleplayer stood out, then we'd go with them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

myst said:


> Wade plays great one night, Lebron the next, why can't they both play good together?


They can. But Paul Millsap outplayed both of them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> They can. But Paul Millsap outplayed both of them.


Millsap!!! :rant:


Lebron had the triple double, but was just 5-18 from the field.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

we need mike beasley!!! hah...only kidding. it sucks that wade and lebron cant seem to have signature games simultaneosly...nevermind bosh. they need more time to learn how to play through each other. boston is the perfect team to expose dwyane and lebrons shooting limitations, while forcing bosh to rely on his j. that said, theres no doubting that that should have looked much better, if not a heat win. even through two or three of the wins it was evident we hadnt found our way


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I say LeBron for POTG.

Second game where they seemed to get all the calls. I think if you're disorganized the refs pick up on that and it influences the way they call the game. The Celtics really seemed to know how to get the calls and play a fluid game.

SD, your sig is depressing. I've hated Spoo for years and even I find your sig offensive. At least give him a month, geez.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade doesn't have shooting limitations anymore, he just had an off-night, even Ray Allen has those.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> I say LeBron for POTG.
> 
> Second game where they seemed to get all the calls. I think if you're disorganized the refs pick up on that and it influences the way they call the game. The Celtics really seemed to know how to get the calls and play a fluid game.
> 
> SD, your sig is depressing. I've hated Spoo for years and even I find your sig offensive. At least give him a month, geez.


Ud pretty much brought us back. LeBron had nice numbers but he played terrible D on Pierce and UD was just money all night. He stood out to me.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Ill say Udonis, although this is tough. We said on the James Jones principle that a roleplayer stood out, then we'd go with them.


I said James Jones because we were losing that game until he shot us into the lead and Wade's baskets came in garbage time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray Allen is a combined 12-17 from 3 against Miami this season. His 2 best games from 3 have been against the Heat.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Ud pretty much brought us back. LeBron had nice numbers but he played terrible D on Pierce and UD was just money all night. He stood out to me.


He played as good or as bad D as anybody else. As much as UD scored LeBron scored more, did all the ballhandling, created all the shots, and carried us all night. He had 15 in the first half when nobody else could score. He attacked the basket in the 4th.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Adam said:


> I say LeBron for POTG.
> 
> Second game where they seemed to get all the calls. I think if you're disorganized the refs pick up on that and it influences the way they call the game. The Celtics really seemed to know how to get the calls and play a fluid game.
> 
> SD, your sig is depressing. I've hated Spoo for years and even I find your sig offensive. At least give him a month, geez.


I've seen enough - he's not completely to blame. But just like SVG was a good coach in the wrong situation, Spo is over his head. Riley put this team together, he has an obligation to make it win - wasn't that the quote last time?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So after playing Joel only 7 minutes and not starting or playing him for the entire 2nd half, do we see a change at C? Or how about PG?

I hope its at PG. Arroyo's game just doesnt fit in next to Wade and Lebron. Arroyo is at his best when he can handle the ball and get his own shot off of picks. Plus its not like he brings defense to the starting PG.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

**** was Game 1 on repeat minus the defense...To say they got our number is an understatement. 

How the hell we keep helping off of Ray Allen is a case of insanity. How we have James Jones guarding him for the bulk of the game is just plain ridiculous. Dude can't run through a screen if there was a butt-naked Eva Longoria holding 10 million dollars on the other side. 

that Boston Offensive system is a thing of beauty, let me tell you. Shaq ran a pin down for an open Ray Allen 3 literally 2 seconds after a missed shot, AFTER A MISS!!!

oh and I'm gonna say it after every game..WE NEED AN OFFENSIVE SYSTEM!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The thing I saw tonight was our guys trotting. Garnett, Rondo, and Shaq were sweating buckets in the second quarter. Granted Shaq is an octogenarian, but our guys didn't have a drop of sweat on them.

I know it sounds corny but it's just growing pains. People don't know where to go and where to expend effort to get to. They can't play at full speed yet. We're still going at half speed and keeping these games close. That's something to be positive about. It's gonna get better.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

-33- said:


> I've seen enough - he's not completely to blame. But just like SVG was a good coach in the wrong situation, Spo is over his head. Riley put this team together, he has an obligation to make it win - wasn't that the quote last time?


 I was never really a Spoo fan as head coach, so if he gets replaced then i wouldnt mind. He makes a great assistant coach, especially when preaching defense, but thats as far as he goes.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> "It's been a pleasure to bring my talents to south beach now on to Memphis,"


pierces tweet after the game.. That ticks me off, can't imagine how ticked Bron is


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pierce is a wanker. Hope we take this injury faking poser down in April.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I didn't get a chance to comment last night. All I gotta say is Spo is going to run with this "we are bringing the playbook along slowly" **** for at least half the season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> Second game where they seemed to get all the calls. I think if you're disorganized the refs pick up on that and it influences the way they call the game. The Celtics really seemed to know how to get the calls and play a fluid game.


The refs were fine. Miami had two thirds as many fouls as Boston and Lebron nearly shot as many free throws as the Celtics combined. I'm okay with all that because the Celtics were fouling more. It got a little choppy at times and there were a couple bad calls, but the officials weren't biased in any way.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Adam said:


> I say LeBron for POTG.
> 
> Second game where they seemed to get all the calls. I think if you're disorganized the refs pick up on that and it influences the way they call the game. The Celtics really seemed to know how to get the calls and play a fluid game.
> 
> SD, your sig is depressing. I've hated Spoo for years and even I find your sig offensive. At least give him a month, geez.


x2


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Spoelstra isn't the problem SD. But nothing I say will convince you nor will you convince me.

We'll let Riley decide who is right.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Heat needs better PF, C and PG.
After Thursday night's loss to the Celtics, Heat forward LeBron James complained of logging too much playing time.

"For myself, 44 minutes is too much," James said. "I think Coach [Erik Spoelstra] knows that. Forty minutes for D-Wade is too much. We have to have as much energy as we can to finish games out."

James missed a number of shots at the end of Miami's loss to Boston and appeared very fatigued after the contest.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

If Heat can reduce Wade and LeBron salaries to 6 million a year, they maybe able to add another all-star.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> If Heat can reduce Wade and LeBron salaries to 6 million a year, they maybe able to add another all-star.


Shutup. Seriously. Shutup.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Shutup. Seriously. Shutup.


Just ignore him or so what I do.

:|


----------

